# Romance on the Runway....



## v2 (Jul 8, 2006)

In the new film "Transit," Soviet and American pilots have some close encounters at a remote Chukotka airbase during World War II. 
Alexander Rogozhkin latest film "Transit", better rendered in its Russian original, "Peregon" -- refers to the World War II Lend-Lease project that sent airplanes from the United States to the Soviet Union, via Alaska and the Pacific, for onward dispatch to the front with Nazi Germany. With action starting in 1943, the film is set in the distant region of Chukotka, on a small airport that is being pushed to its limits as it regularly takes on new planes and moves them westward.
There's plenty of comedy and eventually drama in the hesitant interactions between a distinctly young group of Soviet junior officer pilots (cast from various regional acting schools, and certainly matching images of the period) and the incoming American fliers -- all of whom are equally young, but female. The casting of the latter, and their general appearance, also looks well-researched and convincing, which makes it remarkable that most of the female players were apparently drawn from a St. Petersburg bar that's a gathering place for that city's expatriates. Yet their looks, costumes and a certain naivete that's characteristic of the period certainly come across well. Tentative interaction between the two groups happens on a fairly impromptu basis, to the background of jazz and foxtrot, and across a clearly felt language barrier.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 8, 2006)

Useless Factoid of the Day: While set in 1943, the dashing young Russian in the pic wears the earlier style Soviet uniform, discontinued in January of that year. 

I know, I know. 
"NS, who the f*ck cares? Shut the f*ck up, will ya?"



God, you folks can be nasty.


----------



## Henk (Jul 8, 2006)

Well Nonskimmer movies must be correct when it comes to History.


----------



## v2 (Jul 9, 2006)

pics from movie...


----------



## Henk (Jul 9, 2006)

It looks like a low budget movie.


----------



## v2 (Jul 9, 2006)

Henk said:


> It looks like a low budget movie.



It's true...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah does not look like a movie that I will like.

I love the fact that they put a Russian star in the center of the US roundel.


----------



## Henk (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, that is one of my reason why I said it looks like a low budget movie.


----------



## Erich (Jul 9, 2006)

seems odd, they should remove anything looking as a resemblance of US camo and markings, as the P-39 was used by the Soviets why not get into some sort of life-like condition for the movie. It appears no-one is thinking here ........

E


----------



## Henk (Jul 9, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 10, 2006)

Is it just me, but somehow that canopy looks kinda funny.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't think to many females flew on the Northwest Staging route that is an unforgiving area miles upon miles of nothing in fact the airport at Snag recorded the coldest temperatures ever for North America at -81f/-63c I've heard one mountain was called the aluminium mountain because at certain times the metal of crashed aircraft would reflect the light but in 1943 400 aircraft a month transited the route mainly P39's


----------



## PierreL (Jul 10, 2006)

Have you seen the movie " Dark Blue World " ?

It's the best wwii pilots movie I have ever seen.

Well if you have, forgive me!

DARK BLUE WORLD

Regards


----------



## R988 (Jul 14, 2006)

The camo and marking are right in the picture in the first post, the russians often kept them plain green and painted a red star over the white US star on the blue background at first or else painting a white circle over the US marking and adding a red star on top. The other pictures with the newer style US symbol doesn't seem right to me, I've never seen any Russian P-39s looking like that.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2006)

Henk said:


> Well Nonskimmer movies must be correct when it comes to History.



Like U-571?  Or Pearl Harbor? or...


----------



## Henk (Jul 15, 2006)

Well Pearl Harbor over U-571.


----------

